# Poll - What color is best for Glycine Airman 22?



## r3nola

White Black or Blue


----------



## Deacon211

I think the Black has the highest contrast which is what attracts me to it. I really love the colors of my SST 12 in blue, but the orange numbers just don’t stand out the way white on black would.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Blue then black


----------



## r3nola

endotreated said:


> Blue then black


Yes I am torn between blue and black. They are available today on Mass Drop - apparently at an excellent price. I think I would like to get one. Let's see some more opinions please.


----------



## hedd

It's a complete toss up for me. I've always wanted blue because the day-night fade makes so much sense, black is the most practical and looks clean and great, white is extremely sharp and striking on the wrist. Also white has the only strap I would use.

At this very moment I lean toward blue.


----------



## r3nola

Deacon211 said:


> I think the Black has the highest contrast which is what attracts me to it. I really love the colors of my SST 12 in blue, but the orange numbers just don't stand out the way white on black would.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I see what you're talking about, I think the black stands out a bit more from the stark contrast.


----------



## r3nola

hedd said:


> It's a complete toss up for me. I've always wanted blue because the day-night fade makes so much sense, black is the most practical and looks clean and great, white is extremely sharp and striking on the wrist. Also white has the only strap I would use.
> 
> At this very moment I lean toward blue.


Yes agree with the blue on the Purist because its 24 hour per revolution the fade makes perfect sense.

If I got this right, and I'm no expert, the GMT model I understand has a 12 hour sweep so maybe the fade not so much sense. I find the three time zone on a 24 hour dial with a 12 hour sweep rather confusing. Am I looking at the GMT correctly?


----------



## endotreated

Get the blue, there’s a million black watches and you’ll have a ton. That’s a nice unique blue


----------



## eljay

r3nola said:


> Yes agree with the blue on the Purist because its 24 hour per revolution the fade makes perfect sense.
> 
> If I got this right, and I'm no expert, the GMT model I understand has a 12 hour sweep so maybe the fade not so much sense. I find the three time zone on a 24 hour dial with a 12 hour sweep rather confusing. Am I looking at the GMT correctly?


I have a Base-22 GMT and would recommend the Purist for the reasons you suggest. Also, it's tricky to read the 12hr hand on a 24hr dial, even with the stick indices at the standard 12hr positions.

I find the blue dial to be the most interesting.


----------



## wmshell

Hi r3nola,
I have a Base 22 Luminous. It is very easy to read at a fast glance, because of the black hands on the Yellow'ish background. I find the luminous (white) hands on the white background harder to read when glancing at a watch. I know the Luminous model wasn't one of your choices, but I thought I would throw in my opinion.
The best to you on your choice,
Bill


----------



## yankeexpress

In this case, the blue is the most distinctive.


----------



## Tonystix

Black


----------



## mdrtoronto

I may as well be the only one, but I have a black sst and a white base 22, and I love and prefer the white, one of my top favorite watches.










Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214

Gradient blue


----------



## robrobsen

r3nola said:


> White Black or Blue
> 
> View attachment 13219125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219129
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219131


Blue

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

r3nola said:


> Yes agree with the blue on the Purist because its 24 hour per revolution the fade makes perfect sense.
> 
> If I got this right, and I'm no expert, the GMT model I understand has a 12 hour sweep so maybe the fade not so much sense. I find the three time zone on a 24 hour dial with a 12 hour sweep rather confusing. Am I looking at the GMT correctly?


Spot on. Like Eljay, I have the Blue GMT and do find the dial a bit confusing. I agree with him that the fade effect makes more sense with the Purist.

Also just to point out that whilst I love my Blue GMT, it took quite a few strap changes to get to one which matched the colors well. The black or white would probably be easier to match straps with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard78

I’m torn between the black and the blue... But I think I’ll go with the blue. My collection will be like this: 
-blue Base 22 purist
-black DC-4 purist
-grey 42mm GMT
-black Quartz (Massdrop last week)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deacon211

Having had the SST 12 GMT and Purist I definitely found the Purist to be easier to read, which is odd as most people can tell you what time it is with no numbers on the dial, but adding 24h numbers somehow makes it confusing.

Always wondered why they didn’t just go with an all 24h movement...like a Purist with an extra hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

For visibility, Black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

This cream GA is easy to see except in dim light. You need the light to reflect off the hands some to turn them dark.


----------



## Deacon211

Yeah the black on white looks cool, but the hands are functionally speaking white on white. Fine in good light and probably not terrible in the dark. In the dim times, a little lacking in contrast.

That’s why I think that while you’ll see white faced clocks and white faces on indoor instruments, aircraft seem to generally adopt black dials with white numbers on them.

The only thing that doesn’t quite work with that on the Base models is the red 24 and 12. From pics it seems like they blend into the black where the point I think was to make them stand out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

I think the cream/white dial looks really classy. It's a beautiful watch in any iteration, the cream/white really stood out to me.


----------



## r3nola

At the moment it seems like the blue is edging out in popular opinion. The more I look the more I think I like the dark to light fade on the blue.


----------



## parsig9

Like you need another photo... Here is my blue one with a Strapcode bracelet. Dappled sunlight playing havoc with the picture.


----------



## r3nola

Vetinari67 said:


> Spot on. Like Eljay, I have the Blue GMT and do find the dial a bit confusing. I agree with him that the fade effect makes more sense with the Purist.
> 
> Also just to point out that whilst I love my Blue GMT, it took quite a few strap changes to get to one which matched the colors well. The black or white would probably be easier to match straps with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what strap did you go with for the Blue GMT?


----------



## Vetinari67

r3nola said:


> So what strap did you go with for the Blue GMT?


Hi r3nola, I just ended up with a couple of NATOs .. I have scrawny wrists, so the bracelet just looks bizarre on me, and I've haven't found a leather strap I like yet. Given, the history of the Airman though, I thought it was somewhat apt!

Either this when I'm feeling festive:










.. or dark blue and grey when I need to tone down a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

My Purist with the fade dial came with the perfect color Bluish/gray strap in very nice leather. It is a Glycine strap with a Glycine buckle BUT , it also looks knocked out on a tan leather with no stitching. You can put a Glycine buckle on or use a Deployant in brushed SS.
In case you're wondering, I painted in the blue numerals on the bezel ..If I were going to do it again I would use a darker blue or I would use GOLD..I sold the Purist because the 24 hr ONLY movement drove me nuts. I bought an Airman 18 ....46mm GMT 3 time zones .... with Gold accents on the bezel and hands instead and then went to a custom made Bund.


----------



## Vetinari67

Pjerome said:


> My Purist with the fade dial came with the perfect color Bluish/gray strap in very nice leather. It is a Glycine strap with a Glycine buckle BUT , it also looks knocked out on a tan leather with no stitching. You can put a Glycine buckle on or use a Deployant in brushed SS.
> In case you're wondering, I painted in the blue numerals on the bezel ..If I were going to do it again I would use a darker blue or I would use GOLD..I sold the Purist because the 24 hr ONLY movement drove me nuts. I bought an Airman 18 ....46mm GMT 3 time zones .... with Gold accents on the bezel and hands instead and then went to a custom made Bund.


Nice! Love that blue strap. Unfortunately, mine came with the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

Vetinari67 said:


> Nice! Love that blue strap. Unfortunately, mine came with the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a great bracelet is it?


----------



## Pjerome

If you look on Ebay you will find some amazing straps ..You can also get Glycine straps that are vintage and I think the vintage leathers look better on an Airman. Try my friend MARTU straps in Chile. She makes beautiful custom straps. Any color you ask for , any measurement you give her and very nice prices. BUT you must be patient as it takes a while to get through customs. It's worth it! There are also great straps from Viet Nam on Ebay..


----------



## Cocas

r3nola said:


> White Black or Blue
> 
> View attachment 13219125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219129
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219131


Sorry, I will choose Red.


----------



## Vetinari67

eljay said:


> Not a great bracelet is it?


LOL! To put it mildly ..


----------



## Vetinari67

Pjerome said:


> If you look on Ebay you will find some amazing straps ..You can also get Glycine straps that are vintage and I think the vintage leathers look better on an Airman. Try my friend MARTU straps in Chile. She makes beautiful custom straps. Any color you ask for , any measurement you give her and very nice prices. BUT you must be patient as it takes a while to get through customs. It's worth it! There are also great straps from Viet Nam on Ebay..


Cheers, Pjerome, will check out her site!


----------



## r3nola

Pjerome said:


> If you look on Ebay you will find some amazing straps ..You can also get Glycine straps that are vintage and I think the vintage leathers look better on an Airman. Try my friend MARTU straps in Chile. She makes beautiful custom straps. Any color you ask for , any measurement you give her and very nice prices. BUT you must be patient as it takes a while to get through customs. It's worth it! There are also great straps from Viet Nam on Ebay..


Thant's nice to know will definitely check it out.


----------



## antsio100

Blue gradient dial.


----------



## hedd

antsio100 said:


> Blue gradient dial.


I like it, and would absolutely buy it and love it, but something about the red text on gradient blue background looks like a self designed '90s web page for a computer repair business. I've been coveting the white/cream version.


----------



## antsio100

hedd said:


> I like it, and would absolutely buy it and love it, but something about the red text on gradient blue background looks like a self designed '90s web page for a computer repair business. I've been coveting the white/cream version.


I can't see it that way at all, so my choice will still be the blue.

I'm not the biggest fan of white dials anyway.


----------



## mngdew

r3nola said:


> White Black or Blue
> 
> View attachment 13219125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219129
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219131


None of above. The Bi-color is my favorite. b-)


----------



## antsio100

nice!


----------



## mdrtoronto

Yeah no color looks awesome, is that stock?


----------



## mdrtoronto

Sorry autocorrect meant bi color


----------



## mngdew

mdrtoronto said:


> Yeah no color looks awesome, is that stock?


The watch is, but not the strap. The stock strap is all black.


----------



## r3nola

Yes the bicolor is nice but I went with the popular opinion of blue and am very pleased. The blue technically may be a bi color as well.


----------



## mngdew

r3nola said:


> Yes the bicolor is nice but I went with the popular opinion of blue and am very pleased. The blue technically may be a bi color as well.
> 
> View attachment 13272481


Sorry bro. Bi-color wasn't even the part of this reissue.:-d One very important difference between Bi-color and the rest of the Base 22 is that Bi-color has domed Sapphire Crystal.


----------



## r3nola

well bro... it is two colors


----------



## r3nola

FYI - straight off the spec sheet from the order:

Additional Design Elements

Fitted with Sellita SW300-1 Swiss automatic movement-which offers a 42-hour power reserve-all six models feature a bidirectional rotating bezel. Like the dial, the bezel is labeled with Arabic numerals in increments of 2, up to 24, and it locks in place with a click of the crown at 4 o'clock, allowing you to set a another time zone. The dial is equipped with SuperLuminova, both on the hands and hour markers, and it provides a date display at 3 o'clock. The stainless steel case plays host to a *domed sapphire crystal*, while a leather strap ties the Airman Base 22 together.


----------



## mngdew

r3nola said:


> FYI - straight off the spec sheet from the order:
> 
> Additional Design Elements
> 
> Fitted with Sellita SW300-1 Swiss automatic movement-which offers a 42-hour power reserve-all six models feature a bidirectional rotating bezel. Like the dial, the bezel is labeled with Arabic numerals in increments of 2, up to 24, and it locks in place with a click of the crown at 4 o'clock, allowing you to set a another time zone. The dial is equipped with SuperLuminova, both on the hands and hour markers, and it provides a date display at 3 o'clock. The stainless steel case plays host to a *domed sapphire crystal*, while a leather strap ties the Airman Base 22 together.


Glycine might have implemented the domed sapphire crystal on all reissue, then. All original models had flat crystal, except the Bi-color model. 
Since you got one from Massdrop, you tell me if the crystal if flat or domed instead of quoting the spec sheet. I've seen so many mistakes they make on the spec sheets in Massdrop.


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> Glycine might have implemented the domed sapphire crystal on all reissue, then. All original models had flat crystal, except the Bi-color model.
> Since you got one from Massdrop, you tell me if the crystal if flat or domed instead of quoting the spec sheet. I've seen so many mistakes they make on the spec sheets in Massdrop.


Reports are in: It's flat and hands are misaligned and people who didn't know better are pissed.


----------



## mngdew

hedd said:


> Reports are in: It's flat and hands are misaligned and people who didn't know better are pissed.


Oh no..that's a real bad news.
Invicta is really screwing up the Glycine reputation.


----------



## r3nola

Indeed crystal is flat. Hands are fine. I like the band and am fine with the thickness although I did not measure against advertised height. The bezel spins easily and locks down well also. Accuracy is incredible. In the last four days it has gained only one second which currently makes it the most accurate automatic I own. Hopefully break in period will not change that. 

I certainly don't like the idea of not getting what was advertised with regard to the crystal but for me the accuracy trumps that. So we will see if MD or Glycine does anything about their advertising error. I doubt it, but even if they offered a refund I most certainly would not send this one back. 

FWIW I also have a Combat Sub and it's about +2 sec per day - no complaints. Interestingly, both Glycines I own are more accurate than some of my other much more expensive timepieces. Maybe been lucky in that respect but I believe its an above average watch for $ paid.


----------



## r3nola

Update to anyone interested. The crystal discrepancy got me wondering so I checked a little further this evening. Here is what I find different on the Airman 22 I received as opposed to the MD description:
Still not sending it back...

Crystal advertised as sapphire domed - mine is sapphire flat
Case thickness advertised at 12.9mm - mine is 11.2mm
Movement advertised as SW300-1 - mine is SW330-1


----------



## hedd

r3nola said:


> Update to anyone interested. The crystal discrepancy got me wondering so I checked a little further this evening. Here is what I find different on the Airman 22 I received as opposed to the MD description:
> Still not sending it back...
> 
> Crystal advertised as sapphire domed - mine is sapphire flat
> Case thickness advertised at 12.9mm - mine is 11.2mm
> Movement advertised as SW300-1 - mine is SW330-1


Wild guess: They copy/pasted from the 1953LE, which has the dome, which adds the thickness.


----------



## Barge

Blue


----------



## eljay

mngdew said:


> All original models had flat crystal, except the Bi-color model.


My original bicolour has a flat crystal.


----------



## mngdew

eljay said:


> My original bicolour has a flat crystal.


see the video below from 0:24s


----------



## Deacon211

Sorry to hear that some people had problems.

Mine seems alright so far though I haven't checked the accuracy yet.

I went for the black and I am impressed at how legible the dial is in low/medium light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3nola

Nice choice, I was torn between that one and the blue one. Glad you did not have any issues with yours either.


----------



## r-gordon-7

I'm partial to this "color"...


----------



## mgladman

Blue. No contest - the red accents are dynamite on the blue background.


----------



## r3nola

mgladman said:


> Blue. No contest - the red accents are dynamite on the blue background.


I like that too. I got the blue purist model on the most recent massdrop. The picture they advertised showed a red tip on the hour hand but it didn't come that way. There were several other small differences but nothing of concern to me. Its a great looking and functional watch to own.


----------



## hedd

Ah man, I liked the red tip in the pictures!


----------



## r3nola

hedd said:


> Ah man, I liked the red tip in the pictures!


Yeah I know, learned me a good lesson about Massdrop...


----------



## ck40711

I know I am in the minority here, but I always like the lighter dials. My vote would be for the white.


----------



## petesavva

Black, blue.


----------



## hooperman42

I don't get it. This has been on since June? What color? Its like asking what color car should I get or house. Or hair for a spouse. There is no wrong answer. It is what you like - so many people are all about what will someone think of their watch. Who cares? Don't live life seeking the approval of others. Eventually someone will say something and it will be on the sales forum. Why be like that? Believe me I know.

View attachment 13219125


View attachment 13219129


View attachment 13219131
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hedd

What are you saying? You think the thread should be deleted? You don't think it's interesting seeing what other people like? A thread like this helped me choose my black airman 18. I was going to get the one with gold numbers on the bezel, which in retrospect would have been a mistake. The black/white one is better/cleaner/more versitile/less trendy. I'm really glad to hear people's perspectives. It has nothing to do with approval. 

Why bump a thread you don't like that was about an active massdrop post from months ago?


----------



## Akimbo

I have the white and I think its a great looking watch but the Blue looks even better I think. Wouldnt mind adding that to my list of watches to have.


----------

